# Hi there I'm Amin. I'm a beginner "composer" who is looking for a nice place to hang out with nice people and learn about music :D



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm 32 years old and just started composing orchestral music with FL-Studio [Dont punch me] 

I was just reading some threads in this forum wich i found yesterday so i thought why not sign in and talk to some cool people.

To break down my musical background......its zero :D I do my music by ear and i cant read a single note. I would love to get better at making music! So i hope this give a little insight who i am.

I hope its clear what i wrote cause my english skills are very rusty.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 19, 2019)

I read your name as "A Minor" so just use all the white keys.


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

Okay got it :D Only white keys from now on :D


----------



## Jaap (Oct 19, 2019)

Welcome Amin, this is a great place to hang out and learn!


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

Jaap said:


> Welcome Amin, this is a great place to hang out and learn!



Thank you Jaap!


----------



## Willowtree (Oct 19, 2019)

Dope Amin said:


> I'm 32 years old and just started composing orchestral music with FL-Studio [Dont punch me]


FL Studio is just as fine a choice as any other DAW, really. As long as the workflow works for _you_, that's what matters. It's just as fully featured as other DAWs.

Anyhow, glad to have you on board! I hope you enjoy your time here. If you ever need anything feel free to shoot me a DM and I'll try to reply when I have the time.


----------



## Zero&One (Oct 19, 2019)

Welcome! Your English skills are fine as well as your DAW. Some of my favourite artists use FL, they are musical beasts with it.

It's a treasure trove of info here, so search through posts and you'll probably find the answer to 99.9% of things you have questions about.
Above all, have fun and keep making music and the rest will come.

Highly recommend watching the videos in this thread by @Alex Niedt. Just use what sounds you have:




__





Orchestral Tools Blank Page Series


Hello, everyone! The first of my Blank Page videos for Orchestral Tools is up now. This will be a series of quick compositions, rolling out a brief idea within half an hour with a specific library or two. I'm hoping to give those of us creating quietly in a small apartment an idea of what we...



vi-control.net





Also @Daniel James YouTube has excellent live walkthroughs, you'll pick up so much information from the guy it's crazy


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

James H said:


> Welcome! Your English skills are fine as well as your DAW. Some of my favourite artists use FL, they are musical beasts with it.
> 
> It's a treasure trove of info here, so search through posts and you'll probably find the answer to 99.9% of things you have questions about.
> Above all, have fun and keep making music and the rest will come.
> ...



Thank you James 😁

Ill take a look on his YT-channel!


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

Willowtree said:


> FL Studio is just as fine a choice as any other DAW, really. As long as the workflow works for _you_, that's what matters. It's just as fully featured as other DAWs.
> 
> Anyhow, glad to have you on board! I hope you enjoy your time here. If you ever need anything feel free to shoot me a DM and I'll try to reply when I have the time.


 
Thank you Willow.


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 19, 2019)

Welcome... there's plenty of feel-good _dopamine_ people on the forum... enjoy your stay.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Oct 19, 2019)

Welcome to the black hole of buying sample libraries 😄


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 19, 2019)

Not sure you came to the right place? No nice people around here !


----------



## Willowtree (Oct 19, 2019)

LamaRose said:


> Welcome... there's plenty of feel-good _dopamine_ people on the forum... enjoy your stay.


What are you talking about? _wide open eyes_

I don't buy that many libraries. I don't. I promise. I don't. They see use! They pay for thems- Ooooh a new sale! Shiny!


----------



## LHMusic (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey there, Dope! It would be neat to hear your music at some point!


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

LamaRose said:


> Welcome... there's plenty of feel-good _dopamine_ people on the forum... enjoy your stay.



Thank you Lama. I guess my dopamine level just increased 😂


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

Rick McGuire said:


> Welcome to the black hole of buying sample libraries 😄



Thanks Rick. So youre saying hanging around here will drain my wallet empty? 😂


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Not sure you came to the right place? No nice people around here !



Oh noes i thought musicians are all kind and sweet 😅


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

LHMusic said:


> Hey there, Dope! It would be neat to hear your music at some point!



Hey LHMusic. I can share a piece if you want. Where do i share it? In this thread or in another subforum?


----------



## LHMusic (Oct 19, 2019)

Dope Amin said:


> Hey LHMusic. I can share a piece if you want. Where do i share it? In this thread or in another subforum?


I believe you can put any stuff you've made in Member's Compositions, under "*COMPOSITION, NOTATION & ORCHESTRATION"*. I'd love to hear what you've got


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

LHMusic said:


> I believe you can put any stuff you've made in Member's Compositions, under "*COMPOSITION, NOTATION & ORCHESTRATION"*. I'd love to hear what you've got



Okay then...ill..post a track 😌 😄


----------



## Rick McGuire (Oct 19, 2019)

Dope Amin said:


> Thanks Rick. So youre saying hanging around here will drain my wallet empty? 😂


Pretty much hahaha


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

Rick McGuire said:


> Pretty much hahaha



Haha I can already hear my wife complaining to me.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 19, 2019)

Cool username, and welcome! As for me, I'm going to stick with "Kevin Fortin", because all the other people with that name provide a little cover and some smoke and mirrors. 

In case it helps, especially with Black Friday sales coming up, there's a Chinese saying: "Hold on to your money with both hands."


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 20, 2019)

Kevin Fortin said:


> Cool username, and welcome! As for me, I'm going to stick with "Kevin Fortin", because all the other people with that name provide a little cover and some smoke and mirrors.
> 
> In case it helps, especially with Black Friday sales coming up, there's a Chinese saying: "Hold on to your money with both hands."



Thanks Kevin. Yeah im saving for Metropolis Ark 1 and Oceania Choir Libary. Hopefully these going on sale.


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome, Amin!



Kevin Fortin said:


> In case it helps, especially with Black Friday sales coming up, there's a Chinese saying: "Hold on to your money with both hands."


I'm gonna hang onto your _advice_ with both hands, Brother Kevin.  

BF kills me every year. I used to save up my bananas for 6 months leading up to BF. Now I've learned to not save at all. Still, _something_ will get me for sure...


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 20, 2019)

Monkey Man said:


> Welcome, Amin!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna hang onto your _advice_ with both hands, Brother Kevin.
> ...



Thanks Monkey. Yeah when i got my first orchestral libary, i just noticed 1 or 2 weeks later that there s something like BF sales 😆 Unfortunately i missed it could have saved 50%.

Well lesson learned i guess 😃


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2019)

Yeah, but at least you know now.

BF is easily the most-significant sale of the year for we audio peeps, so save your biscuits (or bananas!) for that weekend, even if you're not 100% sure what you'll buy. Usually it's a matter of waiting 'til the prices are announced and making decisions then.


----------

